# caulking my rialta



## raindropfell (Sep 1, 2006)

Soooo new to all of this but here's my questions.... do i use joint compound or what to calk the spaces, do i remove whats left of the old? Also a little bitty mushroom growing by hot water heater in carpet....does that mean i have a leak? To start generater while sitting, just start, plug in or what? Pleas help this newbie. Thank you


----------



## hertig (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: caulking my rialta

Are you talking inside or outside?  If outside, make sure whatever you use it is waterproof and UV proof.  Flexible might be better for something which flexes going down the road.  In my experiance, joint compound is neither weatherproof or flexible, so I might look at caulks or silicon sealer.  In any case, make sure you remove at a minimum any which is dried, cracked and/or not firmly attached.  When cleaning a site for any kind of paint or adhesive, the cleaner, the better.

I would not think that a mushroom growing out of the carpet is a good sign.  Probably there is a leak or was a signficant spill.  Perhaps the back of the carpet has developed mold.  If you can get the carpet up without destroying anything, you could take a look and see what the area under there looks like.

To start the generator, you either need to have an electric starter with a charged battery, or a mechanical starter like a pull cord (most RV generators have electric start).  Some may have chokes, although again this is less likely in a RV generator.  The generator is either wired into the RV through a transfer switch, or has a place to plug the RV power cord into.  

If the generator is wired into the RV, your safest first step is to unplug the RV from any external outlet, then start the generator.  It is best to let it run for a few minutes before applying any load (turning on big current draws).  If the RV plugs into the generator, you can either plug the RV into the generator then start the generator and let it run for a few minutes before switching on loads, or you can start the generator while the RV cord is plugged into an external outlet and then move it to the generator after it has warmed up.  Of course, if you have an external outlet handy, why are you wasting fuel with a generator?


----------



## raindropfell (Sep 1, 2006)

Re: caulking my rialta

Thank you so much for all the info, just all seems so overwhelming but i'll get there.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Sep 2, 2006)

Re: caulking my rialta

I would suggest you go to Camping World, an RV dealer, or an RV supply company to get the caulking.  Devcon is a caulk that forms its own level.  It is really sticky and once you draw the bead out it will flatten and look like rubber.

I would also suggest your check out www.eternabond.com and look at the tapes they sell.  I use it to stop a leak in my slide out roof where nothing else seemed to work.  

You should have a switch in the motorhome to start your generator.  Mine has a prime feature for cold starts instead of a choke.  There should also be switch on the generator for starting and you can turn the breakers off prior to the start up just so the generator will operate under a no load situation.

Good luck


----------



## Kirk (Sep 3, 2006)

Re: caulking my rialta

Another part of the caulking question is what your roof is made of. If it is EDPM, otherwise known as rubber, you must use a product that is approved for such use. Do not use silicone as it will not last.


----------

